# Hydraulic lift for mortiser under workbench



## EdO (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi
I want to put my mortiser out of the way when not in use. I have space under my workbench, so I was looking for a hydrolic lift shelf so it would be easy to bring up to working height. My shop is small, so I'm looking for ways to conserve space. I found on at Home Depot for a lift for a mixer, but am looking for other options.
Thanks Ed


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I made myself a rule a while back that if something was going to take up floor space, it had to include storage. For my bench top mortiser I build a 24×24 inch cabinet with three drawers and put it on locking casters. The mortiser is permanently mounted to it. When not in use I can roll it out of the way but still access the contents of the drawers.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Try a search of the internet for lifts. Also there are various designs for scissor lifts you could build yourself.
Another thing I have seen on this web site is multi purpose benches that have a top that rotates. You could use this idea and have your work surface flip over with the mortiser mounted on one side.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a hydraulic lift table. It's junk though.
The foot mechanism for loosening and tightening
the valve on the jack is beyond poorly designed.

I bought it used so I can't really complain, but
just be aware the cheap ones may not hold up.
I had a 10" INCA jointer which is a small but
wide jointer that weighs about 160 lbs. I wanted
to stow it under the wing of my table saw and
pull it out and jack it up when I needed it. I think
the jack worked once or twice but after that it
wouldn't lift the jointer. The table is still a decent
wheeled platform though and I just lift it up by
hand and stick a screwdriver in one of the holes to
lock the height.

One of these days I may get around to fitting it 
with an Acme screw or something to make it
lift again.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the flip idea of Les B. It would provide a better support for a mortiser than a mixer lift.


----------



## EdO (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm very limited on space and what I can do. I have one spot left that i could put a small stand like Rich mentions, but I was hoping to avoid having to use that space. I'll let you know how it works out.
Thanks
Ed


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I'm not sure on the weight ratings, but I installed a sewing machine lift for my mom that felt pretty heavy duty. Might not be mortising machine weight rated, but had the right kind of motion.

Mike


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

You can get bottle Jack's for 3 dollars at a pull-a-part junk yard. Maybee a floor jack could work.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I've had thoughts like this run through my head. In the end, I think it's a neat concept to have a mortiser swing up and out of a cabinet, but it doesn't really gain you any space. You'll lose cupboard space to gain floor space.

I agree with Rich's comment, a small cabinet on casters is the way to go. If you're like me, I use the mortiser on every project.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If the mortiser can be attached upside down you may have the option of something that pivots under the bench or one of those portable tool stands with a flip top. Look at the grinder mount about half way down the page at the this link to the Family Handyman website.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I went for the flip top portable tool stands, with my belt sander/disc sander on the other side. Still takes up floor space, but looks nice, and serves a double function.


----------

